
Use Lyft or Uber with just a basic phone - paypalcust83
https://gogograndparent.com
======
chrisma0
This seems like a really useful service in the accessibility realm. I'm not
sure whether targeting "grandparents" specifically is the best move. I can see
myself using a service such as this in another country, where I have bad
internet connectivity. I could set up the airport to hotel connection
previously and then trigger the pickup with a call once I've arrived and get
the driver's details. (Also, the popups in the lower left corner of the
website with 'X recently signed up' do the opposite of inspire confidence in
the service for me.)

------
SilasX
Interestingly, the original versions of Uber accepted SMS requests, and they
later discontinued it (which isn't the same as this service, which doesn't
even require the texting feature, but still...).

[http://web.archive.org/web/20121012023945/https://www.uber.c...](http://web.archive.org/web/20121012023945/https://www.uber.com/#)

